# jar file erzeugen



## riaat (14. Feb 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe in eclipse ein Programm fertiggestellt, das ich nun als jar file exportieren möchte, sodass ich es auch auf anderen Rechner laufen lassen kann. 
Hierzu habe ich mein Projekt über eclipse exportiert. Das Programm funktioniert nun bis zu dem Punkt, wo ich eine Klasse aufrufe, die jxl importieren muss. Jxl ist ein jar file aus der Jexelapi, mit der man excel tabellen schreiben kann und die ich für mein Projekt benötige. 
Wie kann ich nun auch das jxl in mein projekt jar file exportieren? Ich habe schon versucht jxl in den jar Ordner meines Programms zu kopieren, aber klappt irgendwie alles nicht....

Richard


----------



## The_S (14. Feb 2007)

Du musst sie in dein Manifest über den Classpath einbinden. Siehe hierzu unsere FAQ


----------



## frischfisch (14. Feb 2007)

Außerdem kann das externe jxl-Jar nicht in deine Programm-Jar gepackt werden. Das sollte generell Probleme geben. Die jxl-Jar muss in das Manifest deiner Programm-Jar eingetragen werden und dann in dem selben Verzeichnis wie deine Programm-Jar liegen.


----------



## thE_29 (14. Feb 2007)

Warum kann man ein jar File nicht ein anderes packen?!
Sicher geht das! Gibt sogar nen FAQ Beitrag dazu!


----------



## frischfisch (15. Feb 2007)

Das Einpacken geht mit Sicherheit. Aber man kann die gepackte Jar nicht aus dem Manifest der umgebenden Jar heraus einbinden. Ich hatte das Problem gerade mit einer J2EE-Applikation. Nach J2EE 1.4 müssen die im Manifest eingebundenen Jars ext. sein. Ist das im SDK anders?  :shock:


----------



## thE_29 (15. Feb 2007)

Was ist ein im MANIFEST eingebundenes Jar?!


----------



## frischfisch (15. Feb 2007)

Damit meine ich, dass es über den _Class-Path_-Header der Manifest-Datei eingebunden wird.


----------



## thE_29 (15. Feb 2007)

Toll.. Dann nimm den raus und packs dazu...

Weiß net wo da ein Problem ist. Wenn alles in einem Jar File ist kann er die Klassen sowieso laden.. Da braucht man keinen ClassPath mehr!


----------



## frischfisch (15. Feb 2007)

Die Frage ist doch, wie man mit externen Jars umgeht. Und die kann man nicht als Jar in die eigene Jar packen und dann benutzen. Das wollte ich damit sagen.


----------



## thE_29 (15. Feb 2007)

Sicher kann man das!!

Der JBuilder kanns und selber kann man es auch machen:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=13075


----------



## frischfisch (15. Feb 2007)

Hab deinen Beitrag mal kurz überflogen. Darin entpackst du das externe Jar, um es dann in das eigene Jar zu packen. Das funktionert auf jeden Fall. Aber meine das so, das ich das externe Jar ohne zu entpacken in das eigenen Jar integriere und dann mit dem Class-Path darauf zeige. Das geht so nicht.


```
_ my.jar
  - [META-INF]
  - [org]
  - extern.jar
```

Alle Klarheiten beseitigt?


----------



## thE_29 (15. Feb 2007)

Achso, das Jar File innen drin!

Nein, das geht glaube ich nicht.. Oder?!?! Vielleicht müsste man es mit ./!extern.jar im Class-path eintrag eingeben!

Oder wie auch immer diese komischen JarFile Urls sind..

Müsste man probieren... Aber jetzt ist mir mal klar was du gemeint hast


----------

